# PCGH-Shirts: 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' + 'Ich bin auch ohne Killerspiele aggressiv'



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Shirts: 'Ich sehe tote Pixel' + 'Ich bin auch ohne Killerspiele aggressiv'


----------



## NGamers (12. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen das zweite ist geil 
Das erste ist einfach nur Nerd


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2009)

Ahhhhh wie geil 
Das zweite anziehen und zum Parteitag der CSU gehen


----------



## Uziflator (12. Januar 2009)

Ich find beide zum schießen!

Echt nur was für Nersds,würd beide kaufen!


mfg


PS:ich sehe Tote Pixel!


----------



## tAyooma (12. Januar 2009)

normal auf der straße würde ich nie sowas anziehen... O.o

auf lan oder unter gleichgesinnten schon eher   aber da ist es auch wieder fast langweilig, weils jeder trägt


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2009)

ganz ehrlich: wen wollt ihr mit so was ansprechen?
leute die niemals auf die strasse gehen und/ oder maximal 3-5 jährige?


----------



## Peddaa (12. Januar 2009)

Hm, besser wäre "Ohne Killerspiele werde ich aggressiv" oder "Ohne Killerspiele laufe ich Amok".


----------



## Gast20150401 (12. Januar 2009)

Naja,net schlecht.....man könnte auch "Hardwareattentäter Stammtisch" draufschreiben.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (12. Januar 2009)

Coole T-Shirts über die Tags kam man sich streiten wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben darf dann würde meiner Meinung nach das "Wtf is Real Life Link?" den ersten Preis gewinnen


----------



## Owly-K (12. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte schwören, ich hätte schon mal irgendwo im Computec-Forenwirrwarr vorgeschlagen, meine Sig (die ich schon lange verwende) auf ein Shirt zu drucken.

Das gleiche schlug ich später mal einem Bekannten vor, der bei Spreadshirt aktiv ist. Der brachte den Spruch mit einem seiner Motive zusammen und stellte es ein. Und es _hat_ sich schon verkauft, trotz des hohen Preises. Mittlerweile gibt es zwei Abwandlungen: 1 2


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Januar 2009)

Real life suxx oder Das leben ist ********, aber es hat ne verdammt geile Grafik würde ich besser finden.


----------



## Owly-K (12. Januar 2009)

Zweiteres gibbet schon


----------



## Owly-K (12. Januar 2009)

By the way: Da ihr ja nun schon den zweiten Spruch von mir verwendet, dürft ihr mich ruhig mal an den Einnahmen beteiligen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Januar 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören, ich hätte schon mal irgendwo im Computec-Forenwirrwarr vorgeschlagen, meine Sig (die ich schon lange verwende) auf ein Shirt zu drucken.
> 
> Das gleiche schlug ich später mal einem Bekannten vor, der bei Spreadshirt aktiv ist. Der brachte den Spruch mit einem seiner Motive zusammen und stellte es ein. Und es _hat_ sich schon verkauft, trotz des hohen Preises. Mittlerweile gibt es zwei Abwandlungen: 1 2



Alter Schwede, der Preis ist aber echt knackig.


----------



## Owly-K (12. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, der Preis ist aber echt knackig.



Laut dem GerümpelGuru verkaufen sich Shirts >30€ bei Spreadshirt überraschend gut. Wobei der hohe Preis nicht immer mit einer hohen Provision einhergeht.

Mal schauen, vielleicht mach ich mal 'nen eigenen Nerdshirtshop auf


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Januar 2009)

Ich find die Sprüche cool. 

Edit: Wie wärs mit:

"Wärst du ein Pixel wärst du jetzt tot!"

Oder abgewandelt:

"Wärst du ein Pixel hätt ich dich erschossen!
-Killerspieler"

Der fällt mir spontan ein bei dem einen Spruch ein.


----------



## bofferbrauer (13. Januar 2009)

Noch besser vielleicht:

Ich kille nur Pixel

oder:

Ich schiesse nur auf texturierte polygone

Und aufs Auto kleb ich mir:

Ich bremse für Killerspieler
aber nicht für Spielekiller


----------

